# 05 rincon wont pull



## jbadon

my buddy has an 05 rincon 650 and when he would be on a hill or if the front was higher than the back it acts like something would start slipping,and now it just wont move checked oil lvl ,changed oil,still wont pull any body have this prob?


----------



## softserve

did it have a full tank of gas?


----------



## qwackhead

dose it have the automatic trans if it dose pull out your wallet the trans pump went more than likley and if it did dont run it anymore it will burn up the pump bushing due to lack of lube.


----------



## jbadon

yea its automatic


----------



## hondarecoveryman

softserve said:


> did it have a full tank of gas?


 :thinking:...... why would that make a diff ???


----------



## jbadon

idk i told him to go buy a brute are something else it will probly cost more to fix than whats it worth i think we will tear into it later and see whats going on but hondas tranny dont look simple at all


----------



## hondarecoveryman

there not simple at all


----------



## jbadon

I was acually looking for a whole motor on ebay but cant seem to find one anywhere


----------



## qwackhead

arkmudder had a honda with the auto he bumped a tree and i mean bumped turning around in the woods the chain jumped off in the trans it totaled the bike the repair shop said any sudden jurk and the chain is bad about jumping off and then you run the motor and it burns up the pump bushing because the pump is no longer pumping and the input shaft is still turning.


----------



## jbadon

man thats crazy


----------



## softserve

hondarecoveryman said:


> :thinking:...... why would that make a diff ???


well when your low on fuel it starts to spudder and stuff :haha:


----------



## Duke70

On these wheelers it is best to run 2 to 3 oz's more fluid then called for, this is for climbing hills an such, this will keep the oil level right so you don't burn up the trans

It says 650 but this also applies to the 680 as well

Here is a great troubleshooting guide for all you Rincon 650/680 owners out there.

It deals with some of the most common mechanical/electrical problems found on the 
Rincon transmission.
Please remember - when in doubt, have the oil pressure checked.


This information is very valuable to Rincon owners


Just another note on the Rincon transmission. If ever your Rincon suddenly stops moving, 
there is a good chance that the oil pump drive chain has come off the sprocket. In this case, 
there will be zero movement and zero oil pressure. If this happens, stop the engine immediately 
and have the oil pressure tested or you risk serious engine damage.


----------

